# Conroe, Texas - ID#A105408, Blk/Tan, 2-4 mo Puppy



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not sure how to post pictures from Pet Harbor, can anyone help? This puppy is listed as a brown lab, but I *definitely * don't see it! His age is listed as unknown but he looks about two to four months to me. There are several other puppies listed that also look like GSDs. I'm wondering if there is a whole litter.

ID#A105408 

This DOG - ID#A105408



I am a brown Labrador Retriever.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 07, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County Animal Service Center at (936) 442-7738
Ask for information about animal ID number A105408 

Montgomery County Animal Service Center 
http://www.co.montgomery.tx.us/animal/search/index.htm
8535 State Highway 242 
Conroe, Texas 77385


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Uhm yeah that is no "brown lab".


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Do you have the link? I searched and I couldn't find the dog with this ID


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

You should be able to just click on the blue ID# and it will take you there, but just in case, copy/paste:

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?sear...8&LOCATION=MTGM


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have contacted the Houston GSD rescue that I know of. They are just north of Houston. Hope they have room. I let them know about all of them, and the lack of breed knowledge of the shelter. There is an adult GSD listed as a lab too?!?!?


----------

